# HELP! just had DE TX abroad- run out of Crinone- GP wont prescribe!



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have just had 2 frozen donor eggs transferred in Russia, and the Russian clinic prescriped Progynova 3 times a day, & Crinone (8%) twice a day, on returning to UK I found I have not got enough Crinone and its another 6 days before I am due to test.
I rushed to GP who refused point blank to precribe anything- saying its nothing to do with him and he cannot precribe anything for private treatment I have taken voluntarily
I am mortified as I am sure not taking the Crinone may compromise the 2 embryos I have had put back, surly he should support me?
All fertility clinics advice hormones for donor egg treatment- even if it is a positive- so I am shocked that he will possibly let my potential pregancy fail with no support
How can I get hold of the Crinone until my test and further support if I get a positive next week??

Cross karen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Sorry to hear your GP won't help but I'm afraid that's within their rights to do so as they were not involved with the treatment and as it was private then the NHS has no obligation to continue treatment. The only thing I can suggest is asking them if they'd be prepared to write a private prescription for you instead. Failing that contact your clinic in Russia and see if they would prescribe, supply and send it to you in the UK. Sorry but you can't obtain it in the UK without a prescription.

There is an option to obtain emergency supplies of medicines from community pharmacies in extreme circumstances without a prescription but most Pharamcists will only agree to this for patients that they know and who they hold medication records on (i.e. they know the patients condition and what drugs and doses they are usually on) or in cases where the drugs are required for potential medical emergencis i.e. inhalers, insulin.

I'd speak to Russia first then try the GP again. Hope you manage to get something sorted. Not sure why clinic would only have given you a few days supply if they expected you to continue on it though 

Maz x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Maz

thanks for the info- I did ask my GP if I could have a private prescript, but he declined, saying he couldnt get involved in private treatment.
I do understand GPs cant be expected to just prescribe anything for anyone who asks...but I had a full letter of  treatment from my Russian clinic explaining what has been done, and what treatment they had given me to follow up in the UK--- It was partly my own mistake, as the Russian clinic asked me if I had enough to last me, and I said yes!- but I had miscalculated  
I thought there would be some sort of support via my GP, after all I have had 2 embryos transferred, that need hormone support, I cant reverse that fact!! and most egg donor treatments need ongoing hormone support for the first 3 months of the pregnancy...I  wonder -when does the NHS start to take any responsibility for the treatment!? Theres no way I could bring 3 months supply of various drugs home from Russia Id be stopped in an instant!!
Is this the usual policy for anyone taking treatment abroad? It seems very harsh!
Im now worried I have already comprominsed implantation of the embryos with the lack of full treatment, and if I am pregnant, how I will continue to get the HRT supply for the development of the pregnancy- Im mortified!
I just cant believe that this is right.
(Ive also just found an internet pharmacy in Essex that will send you any prescription drugs, so I can get it from there online in 7 days, so I suppose thats something. to know for the future)
I have contacted  my UK fertility clinic, and the consultant has agreed to send me a private prescript, but the system is not really acceptable. I makes me feel worthless, and that I have done something wrong, by seeking treatment abroad- which is only because the UK waiting list for donor eggs is 5 years!!!(it is in my clininc in Sheffield)
Sorry for the rant!! But you try soooo hard to do something positive to get where you want to be, and the UK system makes it even harder 
Karen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Glad to hear you've managed to get something sorted via your old UK clinic. I can understand your frustrations but I'm afraid the NHS is under no obligation to continue treatments that have been undertaken abroad. It's also up to the individual GP as to whether they are prepared to prescribe something for you on the say so of another clinician (basically the risk transfers to them if god forbid anything were to go wrong and many GPs are not happy to become liable for treatments that have been started by someone else IYSWIM)

Good to know you have a back up via the internet Pharmacy but just to confirm that you still need to provide them with a written prescription in order to obtain a prescription only drug (supply without a prescription is illegal).

Try not to worry yourself any more about this as stress won't help you in your 2ww. What is done is done so just try to relax and focus on your embies implanting    

Best wishes
Maz x

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Maz

Thanks

The internet pharmacy in Essex sounds like sits only just legal!!!!!
You pay for a prescription ( £10) they send it to you on e-mail..you print it out and then send it to them in the post, and then they send you the drugs!!!
some one also told me about a pharmacy in Italy that courier out your drugs next day, but your clinic has to send prescript direct to them.

thanks

Karenx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for the info on the internet pharmacy. It does qualify as legal if they write you a prescription and then you send it in for supply (similar in a way to a dispensing Doctor who gives you the script and supplies the drugs too) I'd best not comment on the ethics of it though  

Hope all goes well  
Maz x


----------

